# MacBook Pro + razer core x + bootcamp + oculus rift



## Artus666 (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai besoin pour mon travail d’utiliser des logiciels de création en VR ( tilt brush, quill etc) et je n’ai pas envie d’acheter un pc portable gamer juste pour ça. Donc quelques questions :

est ce que sur bootcamp avec un razer core x, je pourrais brancher un oculus rift s ? Est ce que certains l’ont déjà fait ?
est ce qu’un Mac a une carte native qui est suffisamment puissante pour la VR avec bootcamp ?
si le razer core x fonctionne, quelle carte graphique conseilleriez vous pour être un peu à l’aise ?
Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ericse (28 Janvier 2020)

Pour commencer à répondre de façon générique, il y a des Macs corrects en 3D, mais plus tu montes en puissance 3D, plus le budget est défavorable aux Macs, au point qu'un PC de bureau finit par être moins cher que d'ajouter des options sur un Mac


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2020)

Artus666 a dit:


> est ce qu’un Mac a une carte native qui est suffisamment puissante pour la VR avec bootcamp ?


Est ce que cette carte suffit : AMD Radeon Pro 5500M avec 8 Go de mémoire GDDR6 ?


----------



## Artus666 (28 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que cette carte suffit : AMD Radeon Pro 5500M avec 8 Go de mémoire GDDR6 ?



C’est pas très clair sur le site AMD vu que les cartes Mac sont spécifiques et non répertoriées 
Aucun site spécialisé dans les cartes graphiques de portables type notebookcheck ne teste la VR


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2020)

Artus666 a dit:


> C’est pas très clair sur le site AMD vu que les cartes Mac sont spécifiques et non répertoriées
> Aucun site spécialisé dans les cartes graphiques de portables type notebookcheck ne teste la VR


Du coup, est-ce que ta demande s'adresse spécifiquement  ceux qui ont déjà testé la VR sous Bootcamp ?
Ca réduit le nombre de personnes pouvant répondre…


----------



## Artus666 (28 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Du coup, est-ce que ta demande s'adresse spécifiquement ceux qui ont déjà testé la VR sous Bootcamp ?
> Ca réduit le nombre de personnes pouvant répondre…



Ben oui, sinon ils ne peuvent pas me faire part de leur expérience;
J’espère que de tels gens existent


----------



## Nicolarts (28 Janvier 2020)

Vous n'aurez peut-être pas le chance de recevoir les réponses sur le VR ici mais sur le forum de Reddit par exemple, tu auras peut-être plus chance d'avoir reçu les réponses que tu cherches. 

Le budget est très chaud si tu veux passer Macbook Pro pour le travail de VR. Mais tu auras besoin un gros puissant avec un *VRAI* graphique de travail pour la création de VR. Les graphiques de Nidiva gèrent mieux par rapport de l'ère AMD pour le création de VR selon les avis professionnelles que j'ai visité dans un centre qui présente aux métiers comme Lyon le fait.


----------



## Artus666 (29 Janvier 2020)

Si personne ici n’utilise de VR c’est un peu dommage. Je pensais les utilisateurs de Mac français plus curieux. Bon effectivement j’irai demander aux usa directement.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2020)

Artus666 a dit:


> Si personne ici n’utilise de VR c’est un peu dommage. Je pensais les utilisateurs de Mac français plus curieux. Bon effectivement j’irai demander aux usa directement.


Disons que je t'ai déménagé dans Switch et conseils d'achat". Peut être pas le plus pertinent.

Je peux t'envoyer dans le forum video. Mais toi tu veux la VR sous Boot Camp… du coup je pourrais aussi t'envoyer dans le sous forum Windows…

Let me know…


----------



## Artus666 (29 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que je t'ai déménagé dans Switch et conseils d'achat". Peut être pas le plus pertinent.
> 
> Je peux t'envoyer dans le forum video. Mais toi tu veux la VR sous Boot Camp… du coup je pourrais aussi t'envoyer dans le sous forum Windows…
> 
> Let me know…



Ben la VR ne marche que sous boot camp à ma connaissance, Mac OS ne permet pas d’utiliser la VR et l’oculus quest marche sous un android je crois bien. Dommage mais c’est ainsi. Oui possiblement plutôt sur le forum Windows alors.
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2020)

Voilà, je t'ai déplacé.


----------



## Artus666 (29 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voilà, je t'ai déplacé.



Merci


----------



## Westmal (22 Février 2020)

Bonsoir à tous!,
Je ne pense pas faire avancer beaucoup l’histoire mais je vous fais part de mon cheminement:
Je fais du montage vidéo avec Final Cut Pro X
En parallèle je suis fan de VR! 
J’avais donc un PC et un MacBook 15 » mi 2015.....mais bon beaucoup de place....la VR est au second plan mais je ne voulais pas faire une croix dessus...
J’ai donc changé mon MacBook Pro pour un 15pouces i9 2019, j’ai du me séparer du PC.....
J’ai donc trouvé à un plus que très bon un razer core X et une rx580 pour 200€!
Dans la foulée j’ai vendu la 580 pour une 5700XT
Sous Mac osX de la crème! Ça fonctionne parfaitement !
Et la vient la partie VR: j’utilisai sur mon PC un Quest via oculus Link ( nickel avec un gtx1070)
Là pas de souci j’installe bootcamp et je branche mon egpu confiant en mon matériel apple et aux pilotes bootcamp :
L’enfer .... la carte apparaît mais n’est pas utilisable le « code 12 »de la mort!
Il existe des méthodes et des guides ultra complexe et non sans risques....
J’ai tenté des méthodes plus soft, à force de désinstallation de pilote, désinstallation de périphérique et j’ai réussi à brancher mon Quest ça tourne nickel dans le home......jusqu’à ce que....il faille à la demande de Windows après toutes ces installations redémarrer .
Redémarrage et la Ben tout est redevenu comme avant! Triangle de la mort et code 12....
Voilà en l’état ce que donne oculus sous Windows bootcamp. 
-Apple dit que à partir du moment où l’on est sous Windows leur assistance s’arrête....
-Microsoft s’y essayé sans succès ( cela viendrait du bios apple, mais les cartes nvidia( qui ne fonctionnent plus sous Mac OS..)
Fonctionneraient très bien en egpu Windows!
-AMD dit que si ça marche sous Mac OS ben ils ne peuvent rien....mieux c’est de la faute d’Apple, Microsoft et razer( boîtier)

Bref si ces gens se donnaient la peine la VR avec bootcamp camp pourrait fonctionner !
J’espere que mon expérience sera utile....


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Février 2020)

Merci pour ton expérience, @Westmal 

C'est bien que je pensais que l'effort ne sert à rien pour le réussite de fonctionner tout correct sous Windows avec ton plan. La raison est très simple : Les Macbook Pro ne sont pas les notebooks gamings. 

Il est préférable de rester sous un notebook gaming (un pc fixe gaming est encore mieux) sous Windows à 100 % pour fonctionner mieux sur la plan avec Oculus Link ou un autre produit du VR.


----------



## Westmal (22 Février 2020)

Je suis d’accord avec toi sur le principe, il est clair que pour du gros jeux et surtout de longue séance ce n’est pas ce qui est à recommander. Je constate néanmoins que l’effort de la part de nos chères multinationales à qui nous donnons notre argent en toute confiance est nul!
Le matériel est là et il fonctionne, sous Final Cut Pro x j’ai largement assez de puissance et l’apport de l’egpu est indéniable.
Il s’agit juste d’un pilote boot camp à adapter rien de plus! 
Alors si quelqu’un écoute chez apple.....Microsoft ou amd....


----------

